# Crunch Lab 7/LiquiFire 7 sound terrible. HELP!!!



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I just picked up an Ibanez S7320 a few days ago with these pickups already installed and I completely hate them. I'm an EMG guy but I'm honestly trying to give these a chance because of all the good things I hear about them but WOW. There are absolutely no good tones coming from these pickups. 

Before anyone has a heart attack at this blasphemy I should explain. I can get a half decent tone for all but the lower 2 strings which are WAY too muddy. The bass these pickups put out can't even be stopped by turning the bass all the way down on my practice amp. I also tried to back off the bass and tried for hours to get something to work out but the other strings sounded thin and weak. Even the neck pickup is useless unless I'm on the higher strings. I'm going to give these pickups another week before I just replace them with EMG 81-7/707. 

If anyone has any ideas that can help these pickups out I would be more than happy to try it. I am not interested in suggestions of other pickups I should use. I apreciate help but I know what I like and these came with the guitar so I'm trying to make the best out of what I have.


----------



## reguv760 (Dec 8, 2010)

sounds like bad wiring.... CL7 is definitely a mid-focused pup while the LF7 is more 'rounded' but bassy is definitely not how its described.
what are you tuned to?

Reg


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

reguv760 said:


> sounds like bad wiring....
> CL7 is definitely a mid-focused pup while the LF7 is more 'rounded' but bassy is not how its described.
> 
> Reg


 
I thought the same thing until I checked it over. The only thing I noticed is the 5 way switch isn't wired like it was from Ibanez. It's still right, just not the same setup. I also removed the tone pot like I do to all my guitars.

I'm tuned standard. B E A D G B E


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is killing me after all the great reviews I read on these pickups. I figured clarity would be the number one reason for people buying these but they almost sound as bad as the pickups that come stock in these guitars. I thought it was because of my string gauge or something but I'm only using 10 - 59's. 

I'm not new to guitar repair or anything, just new to 7 strings. I did a full setup and went over everything I could think of with no change. There has to be a magic answer.


----------



## aiur55 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think by bad wiring reguv might have meant a bad solder job. I am thinking the same thing. Maybe it's your practice amp?


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

aiur55 said:


> I think by bad wiring reguv might have meant a bad solder job. I am thinking the same thing. Maybe it's your practice amp?


Sorry, I should really be more specific. No matter how it was meant I checked all wiring including the soldering. I played through 4 different amps, used 7 different cables, took the pickups out to make sure no wires were damaged during install (I have no clue what shop did the work but it looks ok). 

All switch positions work perfect and there is no unwanted noise in any position. I honestly don't know what else to check.


----------



## aiur55 (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe the pickups just aren't for you?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 8, 2010)

can you post a sound sample?


----------



## reguv760 (Dec 8, 2010)

SJT2 said:


> The only thing I noticed is the 5 way switch isn't wired like it was from Ibanez.



I technically have the same setup, RG7 @B standard with nearly the same gauges... 
so it boils down to the switch [if it was replaced] or the pickups are not wired properly, or both. 

If anything, re-wiring might be necessary. I've used an RG7620s diagram when installing Dimarzio's on a few HH Ibanez's... so far, no problem...






Reg


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

aiur55 said:


> Maybe the pickups just aren't for you?


 I don't disagree that the pickups aren't for me but there's still something wrong. Are there any tricks? Do these pickups need to be a foot away from the strings? Do they not work in mahogany guitars?


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

reguv760 said:


> so it boils down to the switch [if it was replaced] or the pickups are not wired properly, or both.
> I'd double check wiring diagrams first.
> 
> Reg


 I've checked all the diagrams several times. The switch function difference has absolutely nothing to do with this problem. The only thing that changed there is the bridge pickup and neck pickup have coil tap in the second and fourth position. Middle, bridge and neck position are the same as they were. (this guitar came with a 5 way switch)

My girlfriend just said the sound of me playing power chords on the B string sounds like my amp is under water.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 8, 2010)

well, why don't you get your amp out of your bath??!!!

joke aside, 

do you have any other pups with me which you could thrown in and check against those Dimarzio?


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, why don't you get your amp out of your bath??!!!
> 
> joke aside,
> 
> do you have any other pups with me which you could thrown in and check against those Dimarzio?


 That's one thing I was smart enough to do. I got the stock pickups when I bought the guitar. I'll try to put one of those in tomorrow morning. Good idea.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 8, 2010)

try this man, that's the best thing to do, keep one of your Dimarzios in and swap the other one for an original one

you could have a defective cable within the insulating wrap..this will cause a drop of output.

you could also have a defective pup, but both would be really unlucky.

do you have any way to check the pup resistance?


----------



## maxoom (Dec 8, 2010)

The pickups do not sound like that you have an isolated issue with your guitar.
What I always do is replace all the crap pots with quality and dump that cheap ass switch for a good 3 way.Do a basic straight forward wiring setup and eliminate problems now and in the future.


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is where I'm lost. There is no drop in output at all. Other than the terrible muddy tone everything else is fine. Are these pickups just not bright enough for this guitar? I made a new setting on my computer and still had to turn the bass almost off. It even sounds muddy through my 6505+. Any other guitar I plug in sounds clean and precise including a guitar I MADE that had stock Ibanez Inf 3/4 pickups.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 8, 2010)

maxoom said:


> The pickups do not sound like that you have an isolated issue with your guitar.
> What I always do is replace all the crap pots with quality and dump that cheap ass switch for a good 3 way.Do a basic straight forward wiring setup and eliminate problems now and in the future.



this sounds like the best idea. get a switchcraft or CTS 500k volume pot and 3-way, and then do a simple setup with the pickups just to eliminate the possibility that it's the other electronics and not your pickups that's producing the bad tone. the quality control on shitty potentiometers and switches is not good. maybe they're sucking your tone.

or maybe you just prefer the sound of EMGs. it's not really that bad of a thing IMO

EDIT: also, some people prefer the sound of the crunch lab with the bar facing the bridge (especially in mahogany). it's asymmetrically wound with the bar side producing more output, so it will sound tighter when the bar is facing the bridge.


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> EDIT: also, some people prefer the sound of the crunch lab with the bar facing the bridge (especially in mahogany). it's asymmetrically wound with the bar side producing more output, so it will sound tighter when the bar is facing the bridge.


I read that on here that some people say you can't do that with the Crunch Lab. If it will make any difference I'll try it. I'm getting ready to go to practice right now so I'll have to look at it later. I have a ton of extra pots and switches laying around so I'll try that too. 

Thank you all for the ideas. I'll post more up later when I have time to take the thing apart.


----------



## Varjo (Dec 8, 2010)

My thoughts:
- Pickup height? Whatever they are, height adjustment, does it affect/help?
- Quick way to make sure the pup isn't faulty: Wire it straight to the output jack, bypassing everything else. Also desolder everything else from the output jack. Still muddy? Definetly an pup issue.
- Strings. Yup, I just have to ask - they're new and set up correctly?
- Soldering. Yes, discussed, but if you haven't done it yourself... Maybe a solder bridge somewhere? Maybe the wire is broken somewhere in the circuit? See above, hotwire one pup to the output jack. If that cures the problem, rewire everything. Oh, and before you do wire it - remove a centimeter or two from the end (depending on the excess wire left), just in case there are some broken twines within the wire.

My two cents. Other than that, I'm lost - maybe the pups just are broken.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 8, 2010)

SJT2 said:


> I read that on here that some people say you can't do that with the Crunch Lab. If it will make any difference I'll try it. I'm getting ready to go to practice right now so I'll have to look at it later. I have a ton of extra pots and switches laying around so I'll try that too.
> 
> Thank you all for the ideas. I'll post more up later when I have time to take the thing apart.



you can orient a humbucker however you want to (actually, just 2 different ways lol). do whatever sounds best to YOU. btw, this is one of the most asked about topics with the crunch lab, mainly because petrucci used to have his with the bar to the bridge, and it says on the dimarzio website that it was designed to be used with the bar away from the brige. as always, petrucci does it, so it must be right


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Varjo said:


> My thoughts:
> - Pickup height? Whatever they are, height adjustment, does it affect/help?
> - Quick way to make sure the pup isn't faulty: Wire it straight to the output jack, bypassing everything else. Also desolder everything else from the output jack. Still muddy? Definetly an pup issue.
> - Strings. Yup, I just have to ask - they're new and set up correctly?
> ...


 I don't have much height adjustment but they are set about where Ibanez sets up their pickups. I can't really get them any lower. I really don't trust anyone's work at local shops here so I'm going to take it all apart and start over. Thanks for the tip about cutting some wire off at the end. 
Even though I do like EMG's I did use Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz in all my guitars for over 10 years before I switched. I heard this pickup sounds like a JB only better so I really look forward to fixing the problems.


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> you can orient a humbucker however you want to (actually, just 2 different ways lol). do whatever sounds best to YOU. btw, this is one of the most asked about topics with the crunch lab, mainly because petrucci used to have his with the bar to the bridge, and it says on the dimarzio website that it was designed to be used with the bar away from the brige. as always, petrucci does it, so it must be right


 I thought that was the old pickup? The D-sonic or something like that?


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 8, 2010)

SJT2 said:


> I thought that was the old pickup? The D-sonic or something like that?



dimarzio says on their site that they changed the design so that you didn't need to isntall the CL7 with the bar facing the bridge, but some people do it and swear by it. these are the people that complain that it's muddy in the low strings when the bar is towards the neck (like yourself). this is why i suggested it in the first place.

also, try google:







EDIT: Also, no offense to SS.org, but this isn't the best site for pickup advice unless you want to hear about bare knuckle pickups. just use google and check harmony central forums, seymour duncan forums, thegearpage.net, etc.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 8, 2010)

SJT2 said:


> I thought that was the old pickup? The D-sonic or something like that?



They share a similar design. The orientation of the bar is important depending on which way you would like to go - bar to bridge for added treble bite and low note articulation, bar to neck for warmer, crunchier tones.

The pole-pieces are extremely sensitive to adjustment, check on the Liquifire especially that you do not have the pole-pieces at very disparate heights. They should be setup to follow the fretboard radius, but the differences from one string to the next are very minute on Ibby boards. The pole-pieces should extrude from the bobbin surface by 1/2 a mm or so at the least.

When you checked the solder joints, you physically redid every connection? If not, personally I would redo all the wiring (of course I do that with any guitar I get). If you still can't make it work, contact Dimarzio and get replacements...


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info everyone. I'm leaving for practice now so I'll tear into it when I get home. I'll post what I find.


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, where do I start? Lucky for me my bass player sent his bass home with me because a wire came loose on his jack. Great! A reason to bust out the soldering iron. LOL. 
I ended up changing out my switch and volume pot. I also flipped the pickup and spent a lot of time figuring out the height settings. Lowering the bass side of both pickups got some clarity out of the neck pickup but no matter what I do the bridge pickup still sounds muddy.
Next step: I'm waiting for some D'Addario 9's I have on order. My only guess is my strings are too heavy for the sounds I want. After all the work I did I'm about half way to the sounds I'm looking for. I'll post up the results when my strings get here. Thanks again to everyone for the good advise.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 9, 2010)

good luck man, it is really a work of "love / hate" relationship

maybe just maybe as someone said earlier, this guitar and its wood / pups combo is not what you need for the sound you want?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 9, 2010)

could be a really dense, dull piece of mahog, in which case you'd need some super bright pickups.


----------



## beneharris (Dec 9, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> could be a really dense, dull piece of mahog, in which case you'd need some super bright pickups.


i've got a set of these in a mahogony body and they sound great, so maybe this is a possibility.

i may have missed this, but you changed the pots and switch?


----------



## blackrobedone (Dec 9, 2010)

The Crunchlab is muddy as hell unless you put the blade side facing the bridge . . . in my UV at least that is the case. I will be replacing them soon with Duncan actives, though the Liquifire is not too terrible.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the Crunchlab/Liquifire set a lot better than Blackouts in my C-tuned Xiphos, and I have the bar towards the neck.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 9, 2010)

unless everyone is playing through the same effects, amps, and cabinets, the pickups are going to sound radically different. 

call me captain obvious, but i felt like it needed to be said.


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 9, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> unless everyone is playing through the same effects, amps, and cabinets, the pickups are going to sound radically different.
> 
> call me captain obvious, but i felt like it needed to be said.


 CAPTAIN OBVIOUS! Ok, you asked for it. HAHA.

These pickups aren't terrible at all. After fixing everything I think they sound way better than what I started with. I know I will change them out for something else someday but now I know they work fine and I can sell them to fund new ones. 

I don't think my guitar was a bad piece of mahogany. Unpluged this thing sounds like an acoustic. Notes ring out for days and the tone is amazing.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm????
I have these in my BRJ (which is all mahogany with a maple top) and even with the bar facing the neck I find the CR to be a very "bright" tight articulate pickup.
I have a Mesa Mark IV and a 5150 II and thye sound prety great thru both of those amps.
I wonder if the guitar is just dead wood. EMGs would compensate for that (I would think)


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 9, 2010)

I just spent about an hour playing through my Peavey 6505+ and I can't complain. I played a lot of different styles and used every setting on the 5 way switch and these things sounded pretty good. They still sound terrible on my practice amp and not quite right on my computer but atleast I know they work right now.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 9, 2010)

SJT2 said:


> I just spent about an hour playing through my Peavey 6505+ and I can't complain. I played a lot of different styles and used every setting on the 5 way switch and these things sounded pretty good. They still sound terrible on my practice amp and not quite right on my computer but atleast I know they work right now.


 
thru my mark IV I had to RE -EQ but I have the opposite problem, I found the CR to be really 'clacky" and bright (ceramic magnet  )
thru my 5150 II? ------------------------


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 9, 2010)

kmanick said:


> thru my mark IV I had to RE -EQ but I have the opposite problem, I found the CR to be really 'clacky" and bright (ceramic magnet  )
> thru my 5150 II? ------------------------


i have a mark III with the EVM-12L, and that amp can stay spanky and bright regardless of what pickups you throw at it. it's like some sort of ultra cutting power designed to slay other amps in the mix 

EDIT: i was really curious to try the mark IV now that i've owned the iii for about a year, just to compare and contrast the models. sadly, tho, my next amp purchase will be an axe-fx hehehe


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 9, 2010)

When I pluged into my 6505+ I didn't change anything. I'm using the same settings I use for my 6 strings in drop C with EMG's. I'm sure I could fine tune it but I was amazed it sounded that good to start. The single coil mode is amazing. I got some nice strat tones (funny, I play metal). 
I understand why so many people said this pickup sounds like a Duncan JB. It works for just about any situation. I myself prefer more output but this would be a great choice for most everyone else.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 9, 2010)

SJT2 said:


> When I pluged into my 6505+ I didn't change anything. I'm using the same settings I use for my 6 strings in drop C with EMG's. I'm sure I could fine tune it but I was amazed it sounded that good to start. The single coil mode is amazing. I got some nice strat tones (funny, I play metal).
> I understand why so many people said this pickup sounds like a Duncan JB. It works for just about any situation. *I myself prefer more output but this would be a great choice for most everyone else.*



clean boost?

but yeah, i'm glad you've managed to get some serviceable sounds. well done.


----------



## SJT2 (Dec 9, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> clean boost?
> 
> but yeah, i'm glad you've managed to get some serviceable sounds. well done.


 I haven't tried the clean boost thing yet on this head. I hear that is the way to go with the 6505+. Maybe that will be my next move.

I'm pretty happy I got these things sounding good too. I couldn't have done it without all the good advise I got here. Thanks to everyone that took the time to help.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 9, 2010)

that's what the forum is for imo. i'm glad you got some help


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 1, 2011)

Let me resurrect this thread, I just installed a liquifire and a new 500k vol pot in my jemdbk (basswood with rg full maple neck) but the liquifire is muddy in the bass notes and sounds almost srv'ish with high gain amps. There is no loss of output so I feel like I made a mistake or a bad solder joint somewhere. The high notes sound fking amazing though.

I'm using a 3 way switch, no tone knob. Put the red(hot) on the pole of the switch and black/white together and the others grounded. No splitting or anything. I used kester silver solder this time around so maybe it was that or maybe the higher melting pt messed up the new pot or switch from being hot. 

The 3way is a fender style btw. I may get a new 5 way selector since I sort of want some split sounds. also I'm only using a H-H, nothing is in middle atm. Any recommendations on a selector? 

Thanks


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 2, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> I'm using a 3 way switch, no tone knob. Put the red(hot) on the pole of the switch and black/white together and the others grounded. No splitting or anything. I used kester silver solder this time around so maybe it was that or maybe the higher melting pt messed up the new pot or switch from being hot.



What really helps is pics of your solder job. Scorching a part is fairly difficult, usually you oxidize your solder prior, at least in my experience. With higher melting point solder you are probably going to want to be working with an Iron that can hit 800+F, I typically run an iron at 750 for eutectic solder (63/37, no pasty phase just solid and liquid, screw ROHS). Hard to damage a fender selector seeing how simple they are.


----------



## SJT2 (Jan 2, 2011)

I know this may sound stupid but how far are the pickups away from the strings? The neck pickup should be set a good bit lower than the bridge pickup. Setting it too close to the strings will make it sound muddy. What type of sound are you trying to get? The CrunchLab sounds close to a Seymour Duncan JB and the LiquiFire sounds like a hot rodded single coil. I found out the hard way that these pickups don't work for technical metal unless you have an effects processor. Run straight through my amp my stock Ibanez pickups had more clarity which is extremely odd. These pickups are not for everyone I guess.


----------



## edsped (Jan 2, 2011)

I've found the LiquiFire to be a lot smoother than a hot rodded single coil would be, but it does respond very well to pick attack so maybe that's what you're talking about. But I definitely don't think "single coil" at all when playing on my LF. And they should be fantastic for any kind of tech metal. They're incredibly articulate and responsive pickups.


----------



## SJT2 (Jan 2, 2011)

These pickups look great on paper but in real life they are not the best (for metal) by any means. As far as my explanation of the LiquiFire, the TONE is identical to the neck position single coil in almost all of the higher end strats that I've played. It does have more output but the sound is the same. I also agree that these pickups are pretty clear but for metal they do not cut it at all. The clean tones are amazing but that's about it. I had to turn my gain all the way up to 7 when it's usually on 5 for my EMG guitars. It all comes down to opinion just like everything else. You can't have everyone in the world like the same thing or other options wouldn't be out there.


----------



## edsped (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know, that just seems weird to me. I mostly play metal and these sound way better for it than the stock pickups in my S7420 did.


----------



## SJT2 (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree, it does seem weird. Like I said different people like different things. I just happen to like using EMG's and not needing as much gain to get a good sound. I'm not saying DiMarzio should quit making them or anything, they're just not for me. They did sound amazing with less gain (classic rock sound) and clean.


----------



## viniko (Jan 2, 2011)

Im gonna use this topic for a crunch lab/liquifire related question ok?
I was wondering if i can get a To-mera like tone with those pickups.


----------



## SJT2 (Jan 2, 2011)

viniko said:


> Im gonna use this topic for a crunch lab/liquifire related question ok?
> I was wondering if i can get a To-mera like tone with those pickups.


 After listening to a few songs I would say yeah. That would be an easy sound to get with these pickups. This also depends on what wood your guitar is made out of and shape affects tone. You also can change tone quite a bit depending on what amp/effects you use. The best thing I can say to figure out how to get someone else's tone is start by using what they use and tweak your tone from there.
A lot of things I do to get my sound are things I wouldn't normally try. Take chances and if you don't like it sell the pickups or whatever else you dislike about your tone.


----------



## viniko (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks!
I still dont have them just because i need to sell my pickups to buy them :/


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 2, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> What really helps is pics of your solder job. Scorching a part is fairly difficult, usually you oxidize your solder prior, at least in my experience. With higher melting point solder you are probably going to want to be working with an Iron that can hit 800+F, I typically run an iron at 750 for eutectic solder (63/37, no pasty phase just solid and liquid, screw ROHS). Hard to damage a fender selector seeing how simple they are.



Ill try and get the pickguard off with the new strings on but its fairly hard since the output jack to volume pot dont have much slack. The solder job on the pot is the only thing that I was sloppy about because it was hard as balls to get that crap to melt once it was on the pot so I just had to make a fudge of things. 

The switch solder joints were fairly clean.



SJT2 said:


> I know this may sound stupid but how far are the pickups away from the strings? The neck pickup should be set a good bit lower than the bridge pickup. Setting it too close to the strings will make it sound muddy. What type of sound are you trying to get? The CrunchLab sounds close to a Seymour Duncan JB and the LiquiFire sounds like a hot rodded single coil. I found out the hard way that these pickups don't work for technical metal unless you have an effects processor. Run straight through my amp my stock Ibanez pickups had more clarity which is extremely odd. These pickups are not for everyone I guess.



The bass side of the liquifire is pretty low, only slightly above the pickgaurd on the bass side and a little higher on treble. I havent been able to play this through my full rig, just my gsp but generally I like the tone out of the gsp (but I never got to play my air norton cause the volume pot was so fudged before I changed it that it was always cutting out so I have no comparison on THIS guitar.) 

Once I can get back home next week and play through my full rig and even compare to my 7 string maybe I'll love this thing more. Ill try and get some sound clips of the pickup to see if its just me or if it is muddy.


Edit:

I made some quick clips, they sound pretty good except most patches I have sound bad with the bass notes, Im thinking it might just be the gsp settings though since Im use to only using the evo and usually using it through a legacy. (I am mostly using a select few impulses but the stock ones sound just as muddy) 

I usually begin with the evo and swap to liquifire as a comparison. Sometimes you may hear a slight pause and or click and thats just me swapping between the evo and liquifire to see the difference in certain sloppily played licks lol.

*Warning I play sloppily because of a migraine but I wanted to get some examples for you guys. Overall it sounds good actually so maybe it was new strings + some adjustment issues*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17848762/liquifire testing/Liquifire and Evo.wav
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17848762/liquifire testing/Clean Liquifire.wav
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17848762/liquifire testing/higherishgain liqui.wav
(This last file shows some flub in a 5150 based patch with a custom impulse)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17848762/liquifire testing/flub.wav

Tomorrow I'll bust out my screwdriver and lower the pickup on the bass side a little more, Ive already moved the pole pieces down a little but I havent noticed much of a difference.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 2, 2011)

I've A-Bed the Crunchlab/Liquifire set against a JB/Jazz set, and there's no way you'd confuse the CL for a JB. Completely different low end. If I had to compare it to a Duncan, it would be the Full Shred.

The Liquifire doesn't sound like a single coil neck pickup at all.  Way more compression and mids.


----------



## SJT2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Toshiro said:


> I've A-Bed the Crunchlab/Liquifire set against a JB/Jazz set, and there's no way you'd confuse the CL for a JB. Completely different low end. If I had to compare it to a Duncan, it would be the Full Shred.
> 
> The Liquifire doesn't sound like a single coil neck pickup at all.  Way more compression and mids.


 You're welcome to your opinion. I would say that I'm pretty familliar with Duncan JB's being as I used them for 17 years but everyone hears things differently. A lot of other things factor in. I can say my description is accurate for that setup in an Ibanez S7320 since that's what I have. As far as any other guitar, who knows.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 3, 2011)

I find the low end of the JB to be wooly and sloppy at low tunings, the CL is neither. These are the 6 string models.

I hate EMGs, and you seem like a huge fan of them.. 

Either way, if someone bought a CL hoping for a "Dimarzio JB" they'd be disappointed, IMO.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 4, 2011)

Update, just lowered the bass side about even with the pickgaurd and it sounds much better. I lowered and raised when I first got it but didnt lower as much as today. It sounds great and the treble side is still about the same (a little over Pg)


----------

